# Tutorial : Changer la police du système (inclus la  menubar)



## Deleted member 156792 (4 Avril 2010)

Sous Snow Leopard, après de nombreuses recherches, j'ai pu enfin changer la police du système OSX et, puisque j'ai envie de rendre la pareille à MacGé pour les nombreuses fois où la communauté m'a aidé, je vais vous expliquer pas à pas la procédure (inspirée des explications de l'aimable NoSmockingBandit)
Je n'ai rencontré aucun conflit ni le moindre problème en changeant la police comme l'affirme certains forums, j'ai juste le plaisir d'apprécier mon mac 

C'est mon 1er tutorial donc soyez indulgent 

*Les Prérequis*
- FontLab Studio (logiciel payant, vous devez avoir une version enregistrée pour concrétiser le tuto)
- TransType Pro de chez FontLab (la version démo suffit).
- LucidaGrande.ttc se trouvant dans Systeme/Bibliothèque/Fonts.
- Votre nouvelle police, Bold et Regular au format ttf.
- Ainsi que Font Porting Tool

*La Procédure*
- Ouvrir TransType Pro et glisser le fichier LucidaGrande.ttc dans la colonne Source Fonts
- Dans Destination Fonts, cliquer sur la fleche bleue > Format > Mac True Type.
- Cliquer sur Convert (spirale rouge) et choisir la destination. Vous avez maintenant le fichier LucidaGrande.dfont

- Ouvrir FontLab Studio. Faire une copie de vos nouvelles polices et les ouvrir avec FontLab.
- Aller dans File > Font Info
- Cliquer sur Metrics and Dimensions et changer la taille de l'UPM à 2048 si ce n'est pas déjà fait. Effectuer cette opération sur vos 2 polices. Apply > OK.
- Ouvrir LucidaGrande.dfont avec FontLab
- Cliquer sur la fenetre LucidaGrande et ouvrir File > Info.
- Cliquer sur Copy. Attention à bien selectionner "Copy font info data FROM current font". Selectionner son equivalent (Regular) de votre nouvelle police. Checker "Copy all font info data". Appliquer et recommencer pour le Bold. Appliquer et fermer la fenetre.
- Cliquer sur la fenetre LucidaGrande (l'original, pas votre nouvelle police qui sera renommée elle aussi en LucidaGrande). Ouvrir Tools > Merge Fonts.
- Selectionner LucidaGrande comme source. S'assurer que l'option "Rename the Existing Glyph" soit checké. OK > Yes. Renouveller l'opération pour le Bold.
- Fermer les fenetres de vos nouvelles polices pour ne garder que les fenetres surlignées en vert. Pas la peine de sauvegarder.
- Ouvrir File > Font Info
- Dans Names and Copyrights s'assurer vous que le FOND name des 2 polices soit "Lucida Grande". Appliquer.
- Ouvrir File > Generate All. Selectionner le format .ttf et choisir son lieu de destination.
- Cliquer sur Start.
- Quitter FontLab sans sauvegarder.

- Ouvrir Font Porting Tool
- Selectionner vos 2 polices en même temps.
- Sauvegardez sur votre bureau.
- Choisir Remplacer les polices du système.
- Faites un backup.
- Logout and enjoy 

En espérant avoir raccourci vos heures de galère, à la prochaine !


----------



## Deleted member 156792 (5 Avril 2010)

Personne n'est intéressé ?

Pourtant le nombre de personne que j'ai vu désespérer de ne pas pouvoir changer la police du système est impressionnant.

A moins que ce ne soit déjà traité dans un autre topic que je n'ai pas vu, auquel cas, je m'en excuse.

Un petit screenshot :


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

Merci.


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Avril 2010)

Lihe a dit:


> Personne n'est intéressé ?
> 
> Pourtant le nombre de personne que j'ai vu désespérer de ne pas pouvoir changer la police du système est impressionnant.
> 
> ...



Si mais à 649 USD FontLab Studio ça fait un peu cher a customisation de la police, non ?


----------



## Deleted member 156792 (5 Avril 2010)

C'est vrai..

Perso, un ami me l'a prêté pour un court moment. 

Soyez débrouillard, je suis sur qu'il y a quelqu'un de vos connaissances qui l'a.


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Avril 2010)

J'ai trouvé cela qui devrait simplifier la chose. Ca fonctionne et c'est gratuit.


----------



## starck (13 Avril 2010)

Ah ! Depuis le temps que je cherchais ce genre de tuto, merci 

Édit: je viens de faire la manip de christophe31 et ca ne marche pas 

Il faut que je me mette sérieusement a l anglais...

Je pensais avoir trouvé le probleme, l extension du fichier n etait pas bon. Je l ai changé mais maintenant j ai ca:





Comment faire ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)

starck a dit:


> Ah ! Depuis le temps que je cherchais ce genre de tuto, merci
> 
> Édit: je viens de faire la manip de christophe31 et ca ne marche pas
> 
> ...



Il semblerait que tu souhaites remplacer un fichier par un autre du même nom. Donc deux solutions: soit renommer 'un des deux fichiers différemment, ou d'abord supprimer celui que tu souhaites remplacer, puis faire la copie.


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Avril 2010)

starck a dit:


> Ah ! Depuis le temps que je cherchais ce genre de tuto, merci
> 
> Édit: je viens de faire la manip de christophe31 et ca ne marche pas
> 
> ...



En Corse l'anglais ça sert pas vraiment. 

Tu dois certainement vouloir remplacer un élèment système et donc ça bloque. Il faut d'abord supprimer (ou renommer cet élèment) pour pouvoir mettre l'autre.

Tu te débrouilles bien en anglais, j'ai vu ton post sur MacTheme.


----------



## starck (13 Avril 2010)

Merci mais l anglais que tu as vu sur mactheme c est mon ami google 

Par contre la je suis dans une m*^ùé"& noir !





Est ce que quelqu un pourrais me donner la font d origine pour que j essaye de remettre tout ca en ordre, s il vous plait 

Édit: c est bon c est revenu a la normale, ouf !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h04 ----------

@Lihe

Sur ton screen c est "neutra" la font que tu as utilisé ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h52 ----------

J ai un problème avec ton tuto a cet endroit:

- Cliquer sur la fenetre LucidaGrande et ouvrir File > Info.
- Cliquer sur Copy. Attention à bien selectionner "Copy font info data  FROM current font". Selectionner son equivalent (Regular) de votre  nouvelle police. Checker "Copy all font info data". Appliquer et  recommencer pour le Bold. Appliquer et fermer la fenetre.

Voila ce que j ai: 





Je ne peux pas faire "ok"...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé cela qui devrait simplifier la chose. Ca fonctionne et c'est gratuit.



Ce n'est tout de même pas un remplaçant à Silk.


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Avril 2010)

starck a dit:


> Merci mais l anglais que tu as vu sur mactheme c est mon ami google
> 
> Par contre la je suis dans une m*^ùé"& noir !
> 
> ...



Sélectionne celle que tu veux dans la liste (coche le petit carré à gauche).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h15 ----------




C0rentin a dit:


> Ce n'est tout de même pas un remplaçant à Silk.



Effectivement mais c'est mieux que rien.


----------



## Deleted member 156792 (14 Avril 2010)

Oui, c'est bien le font neutra que j'utilise.

Et pour ton petit souci, christophe t'as bien répondu, il faut cocher le BookSCAlt pour ton regular font et BoldSCAlt pour ton bold.

Ravi que le tuto ai servi a quelqu'un, enjoy


----------



## starck (14 Avril 2010)

Merci pour les réponses, je test ca et je vous tiens courant 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h46 ----------

Bon la par contre je pense que je suis vraiment dans la merde 

Mon MacBook est dans la même position depuis 20min c est a dire: plus de barre de menu et cette roue de toute les couleurs qui n arrête plus de tourner !!!

Que puis je faire, je ne sais même pas comment l éteindre maintenant^^

S il vous plait, au secours :'(


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2010)

C'est pas bon ça, la dernière fois que j'ai eu cela j'ai tout réinstallé ...


----------



## starck (14 Avril 2010)

Tout formater ??? Mince, quelqu un aurait un lien pour me montrer comment formater...

Vraiment pas de chance 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h08 ----------

J ai trouvé sur le site d apple comment reinstaller mac os x mais vu que je ne peux plus rien faire avec mon mac est ce que vous pensez que si je met le cd  d os x il sera pris en compte ? J ai peur de mettre le cd, que rien ne ce passe et que ne puisse plus sortir le cd d installation...

Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## drs (14 Avril 2010)

Avant tout, essaye de l'éteindre à la sauvage et redémarres le.
Si ca ne fonctionne pas, tu mets le dvd et tu l'éteins à la sauvage encore une fois. Tu maintiens la touche C au boot et il va démarrer sur le dvd.


----------



## starck (14 Avril 2010)

Merci de me repondre drs, pour info j ai essayé de faire la manip "fsck -fy" mais au demarrage du mac quand il faut faire "cmd+S" pour faire afficher les lignes de commandes rien ne ce passe, il demarre et reste sur "la roue de la mort"...

Je vais essayer ta manip 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h33 ----------

Ta manip a fonctionné, c est parti pour le formatage, 35min il me reste...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h02 ----------

Bon voila la fin de mes mésaventures, j ai jeté mon macbook par la fenetre il m a trop gonflé...Mais non j'deconne j ai formater mais sans effacer le disque et la ca ma remis tout en place sans perdre mes données, je suis trop content 

Merci de m avoir aidé pour mon problème 

@Lihe

Vu que je veux convertir la meme font est ce que tu n aurais pas les fichiers convertis pour que je puisse faire juste la manip avec "Font Porting Tool"* ?

*Et oui je ne lache pas l affaire avec la custo


----------



## drs (14 Avril 2010)

starck a dit:


> *Et oui je ne lache pas l affaire avec la custo



T'es un teigneux toi


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Avril 2010)

drs a dit:


> T'es un teigneux toi




Un Corse toujours. 

Tu es d'où Starck ?


----------



## starck (15 Avril 2010)

drs a dit:


> T'es un teigneux toi





Christophe31 a dit:


> Un Corse toujours.
> 
> Tu es d'où Starck ?



Et oui, comme le souligne christophe, je suis Corse !

@Christophe31

Je suis d un petit village au centre de la corse, Calacuccia il y a street view et c est pas pour dire mais il est très beau mon village


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Avril 2010)

starck a dit:


> @Christophe31
> 
> Je suis d un petit village au centre de la corse, Calacuccia il y a street view et c est pas pour dire mais il est très beau mon village




Tu connais Chisa (au dessus de Travo) ?


----------



## starck (15 Avril 2010)

Oui, j y faisais de l escalade.


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Avril 2010)

starck a dit:


> Oui, j y faisais de l escalade.



j'y vais 2 à 3 fois par an, j'y ai de la famille.


----------



## starck (15 Avril 2010)

C est cool ca 

On est un peu HS la, non ?!!!


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2010)

starck a dit:


> C est cool ca
> 
> On est un peu HS la, non ?!!!




Tout à fait ! :rose:


----------



## starck (16 Avril 2010)

Yep ! C est encore moi 

Lihe m a envoyé la police qu il a converti pour que je fasse la manip juste avec font porting tool, jusque la ca va. Je fait la manip, le mac reboot mais la, attention, la font est converti mais elle est toute petite lol 





C est un truc a perdre la vue en une heure 

Vous n auriez pas une solution pour l agrandire ? Avec onyx c est pas possible ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

Avec Onyx non, avec TinkerTool peut-être ...


----------



## starck (16 Avril 2010)

Je sais pas pourquoi j ai parlé de onyx 

Je voyais le logiciel mais je ne me rappelais plus de son nom, qui était évidement tinker tool, marche pas 

Mais Lihe est entrain d essayer de régler mon problème


----------



## laul (28 Octobre 2010)

Simplement parfait, merci beaucoup !


----------



## seishi (18 Janvier 2011)

J'ai un souci... TransType Pro converti comme un porc ma police du coup je suis bloqué...
Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

Edit : Problèmes résolus. 

Problèmes suivants.. Je trouve pas de fonts correctes... Y aurait-il une possibilité d'obtenir celle de Lihe ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h42 ----------

Merci pour ce Tuto !
Une fois la manip maîtrisée, cela devient un jeu d'enfant de changer sa font !

Voici un screen de mon desktop :
http://seishi77.deviantart.com/#/d37g5xj


Merci encore


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2011)

Jamais vu autant d'icônes dans la barre des menus .


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Janvier 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Jamais vu autant d'icônes dans la barre des menus .



Ca doit être un 27'


----------



## seishi (30 Janvier 2011)

C'est un 27 effectivement


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2011)

Il n'empêche .


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2011)

Il y a une autre astuce ici : http://blog.edenpulse.fr/apple-2/changer-les-polices-systemes-mac-taille-font

Dommage que toutes les polices ne sont pas permises comme Comic sans MS


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2011)

C'est vraiment dommage .


----------

